

Google Mail is becoming Gmail in the UK - ukdm
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/google-mail-is-becoming-gmail-in-uk.html
"Since "gmail" is 50% fewer characters than "googlemail," we estimate this name change will save approximately 60 million keystrokes a day. At about 217 microjoules per keystroke, that's about the energy of 20 bonbons saved every day!"
======
ukdm
From the post:

"Since "gmail" is 50% fewer characters than "googlemail," we estimate this
name change will save approximately 60 million keystrokes a day. At about 217
microjoules per keystroke, that's about the energy of 20 bonbons saved every
day!"

But seriously, glad this trademark dispute finally got sorted out.

------
ashleyw
We've always been able to give our email as @gmail.com (I have), but any email
we send comes from @googlemail.com, which is obviously always a headache for
support tickets and such.

I'm glad they've finally got this dispute sorted out.

~~~
invisible
What happens if you add a "Send mail as" address with @gmail.com?

~~~
ashleyw
'You cannot send e-mail from *@gmail.com.'

------
shrikant
A few notes here (AFAIK):

\- All gmail.com and googlemail.com addresses are (and have always been)
interchange-able (go on, try it out)

\- The only noticeable impacts this will have is what gets displayed in the
Gmail logo on the top of the window, and what gets displayed as the email
address in your Gtalk profile popup

\- I've noticed that regardless of where (geographically) I log in from, if
the system locale is set to _en_GB_ , it redirects to a Google Mail page.

------
Torn
I'm affected by this -- can't find the page where I can change to @gmail.com
though. Any ideas?

~~~
ukdm
It's not becoming available until later this month. I'm sure Google will send
UK users an e-mail about it.

------
tome
Hang on, what's the story here?

Did they formerly detect signups from the UK somehow, and force them to use
@googlemail, whereas international signups were allowed @gmail?

If so, how bizarre.

~~~
akadruid
Yes, it was a trademark dispute. I believe the same is true in Germany
(<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10096107.stm>)

~~~
treyp
so what happens now if you're in germany?

~~~
studer
Germany isn't a part of the UK, so things will work exactly as before. There's
an existing mail service in Germany called G-mail, and the agreement (after a
court case in 2007) is that the owner of that trademark can use it in Germany,
Monaco, Norway and Switzerland, but nowhere else.

The English trademark was owned by someone else, and wasn't in active use,
afaict.

Update: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/03/gmail-uk/> says Google reached a
settlement after "engaging in legal proceedings at the trademark office"
(read: pointing out that it wasn't in use, in order to get it revoked).

------
RossM
I've been using both on my (UK) account without any difficulty, does this only
change what's displayed in the upper right corner?

------
watmough
What happens when someone has a name on a googlemail account, and that name
was already taken in the gmail beta on the original gmail rollout in the US?

I'd be really interested if someone from Google could address this.

~~~
watmough
At the risk of losing even more karma, I took a look at the google help, and
someone in the UK has been occasionally using my email (his full name - same
as mine) instead of his proper email address (shortened version of name).

Google actually are addressing this by annotating emails to you with (yes,
this is you), when a non-primary email address for your account is used.

Thanks Google.

------
thehodge
if your in the UK using @gmail.com has always worked in the past so it makes
no real difference, its just that they can tell people about it now.

~~~
Torn
Has always worked for _inbound_ mail, not outgoing.

Posterous, for example, doesn't have an account verification email process.
Outgoing gmail is sent from @googlemail.com so that's the email address you
have to sign in with to the posterous site, and not '@gmail.com' which
confused the hell out of me for a little while.

~~~
axod
Also if you sign into Google talk (Jabber), you have to first figure out if
your email address is @gmail.com or @googlemail.com

If you use the wrong one, it won't sign you in.

------
9lessonslabs
abc@gmail.com = abc@googlemail.com

